# Plow Subs needed Dayton, Ohio Area



## SkyhawkSteve

Looking for Plow Subs, Skid Steer Operators, and Sidewalk Crews in the Dayton, Ohio Area; If interested PM's would be great


----------



## rrplowing

Hi, I have 4 plow trucks, skid steer, and sidewalk crews and equipment. Where in dayton is the work, i have a office on Chapel st in Dayton and in Butler county


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

The sites are in Beavercreek and Centerville


----------



## rrplowing

I would like to look at them,can i get the addresses. Would you like to meet there? Thanks Doug


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

rrplowing;1513653 said:


> I would like to look at them,can i get the addresses. Would you like to meet there? Thanks Doug


Doug pm me with some contact info and we can meet

[email protected]


----------



## turner_lndscp

Are you still in need of help.


----------



## 04fivefour

Skyhawkssteve you wouldn't be from fairborn would you?


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

04fivefour;1567375 said:


> Skyhawkssteve you wouldn't be from fairborn would you?


No first airplane i learned to fly was a Cessna Skyhawk


----------



## timetraveler

pm me and ill pm you back, for some reason I dont see a private message selection on this screen,


----------

